# Want more size !!!



## deanoz007 (Jun 2, 2008)

I have been training for just over 15 months now and have gained 17 lbs of muscle.

I train 3 - 4 times a week take protein shakes , aimnos and sometimes creatine. But since july have not been able 2 gain any weight or muscle mass!!.

My routine is

Chest, & shoulders

3 sets on flat bench 8 - 10 reps

3 sets on incline 8- 10 reps

and finsh with either flat flyes or wid grip dips both again 3 sets of 8- 10 reps.

shoulders would be

1 barbell/ dumbell press

2 side / front holdouts

3 backwards flyes for rear delts

all again 3 sets of 8 - 10 reps

Arms

barbell curls 3 x 10

preacher curls 3 x10

seated dumbell curls 3 x10

close grip bech press 3 x 10

skullcrushers 3x10

seated dips 3 x10

Lats & legs

squats 6 x 10

leg exstentions 3x10

calf raises 5x10

lat pulldown 3x10

seated rows 3x10

dumbell rows 3x10

I sometimes use dropsets aswell

My diet is ok usually -

1pint semi skim milk

1 large bannana

2 yougurts

1cheese sandwhich

2 tuna sandwhich

1orange

1 choc bar

pre workout

1reflex shake

1apple

post workout

1reflex shake

1 large chicken breast

rice

veg normally peas , carrots or broccoilli

2 yougurts .

Please give me any pointers as towards training and diet !!!

thanks guys:thumbup1:


----------



## Tommo1436114510 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi mate.

Your diet is definitely lacking in protein, carbs and good fats.

Take a look at other threads in the Gaining Weight section.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

First thing I'd say mate is sort out the breakfast, get some more protein in there, maybe some eggs with oats/wholemeal bread.

Cheese sandwich for 2nd meal aint the best either, and try and get rid of the chocolate at lunch.

I'm sure the more experienced guys will be able to advise you further :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommo1436114510 (Feb 13, 2006)

deanoz007 said:


> I have been training for just over 15 months now and have gained 17 lbs of muscle.
> 
> I train 3 - 4 times a week take protein shakes , aimnos and sometimes creatine. But since july have not been able 2 gain any weight or muscle mass!!.
> 
> ...


----------



## deanoz007 (Jun 2, 2008)

cheers Tommo will defo be trying this diet m8.

but firstly what is vitargo ?

and does my routine look ok?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Vitargo is waxy maize starch,one of many effective carb sources.

Split your routine so you are performing legs and back on seperate days.

My current routine goes along the lines of

*Monday - Pull*

Barbell rows

DB rows

chins/pullups

Barbell curls

*Wednesday - Push*

Incline bench press

DB bench press

Military press/OHP

Dips

*Friday - Legs*

Squats

SLDL

Standing calf raises


----------



## deanoz007 (Jun 2, 2008)

This is a big change from my routine, do u think it would bring new size and mass?

also paramaniac what sets and reps would u reccomend ?

thanks.

Also as iam a hardgainer, is this routine suitable ??


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Along with eating alot more,yes 

I generally do about 3 sets keeping between 12 - 8 reps for each exercise,occasionally use supersets/dropsets


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I agree with the majority, not enough food but ..........

Have you kept the same routine? I change things every 4 to 6 wks, high reps, low reps, different exercises, monster sets, up and down, pre exhaust, the list is endless.

Personally I have gained more mass on compound exercises 5x5 but we're all different

best of luck mate


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

deanoz007 said:


> This is a big change from my routine, do u think it would bring new size and mass? *I would say its a far better workout than your original mate.*
> 
> also paramaniac what sets and reps would u reccomend ?
> 
> ...


The diet needs some work and cut back on exercise and days in the gym. You dont have to do lots of exercise's and spend several days a week in the gym in order to see progress. Up until recently i only trained twice a week , using only a handfull of compounds.

Squats, deadlifts, rows, chins, dips, ohp, bench press. These should be the core of your workout and only VERY minimal isolation exercises added in, if any at all !!


----------



## Dezmyster (Nov 28, 2008)

When i hit 39 i stopped growing now im 41 i need to know how to build i feel im to old for steroids. What are your thaughts on age.


----------



## Tommo1436114510 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sorry, i didn't mention what Vitargo was. As Paramaniac said it's a brand name for a carb powder.

Paramaniacs routine change looks good.


----------



## Tommo1436114510 (Feb 13, 2006)

Dezmyster said:


> When i hit 39 i stopped growing now im 41 i need to know how to build i feel im to old for steroids. What are your thaughts on age.


Mate if you start your own thread outlining your diet and training. People will comment on it in there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Dez steriods are often used as hormone replacement for men in your age group.

As far as wanting more size, i would love to gain 17lb of muscle in 15 months well done:thumbup1:


----------



## deanoz007 (Jun 2, 2008)

Cheers con, Iam pleased with my gains but as i mentioned they stopped a while ago.

And havent been able to gain any weight or size since july !!??????


----------



## deanoz007 (Jun 2, 2008)

Also paramaniac what is sldl m8?


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

sldl = Straight leg dead lift


----------



## deanoz007 (Jun 2, 2008)

Cheers pal.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Bulldozer said:


> sldl = Straight leg dead lift


Is it sometimes called stiff legged deadlift too?


----------



## deanoz007 (Jun 2, 2008)

What do the rest of you guys think about me a hardgainer switching to a three day split (push,pull and legs) ???


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

deanoz007 said:


> What do the rest of you guys think about me a hardgainer switching to a three day split (push,pull and legs) ???


Mate - you've plateau'd and ridden out your noobie gains.

If you are a hardgainer then eat more and train harder, you'll soon find you are no longer a hard gainer.

Para's 3 day split is sound.

Personally I'd like to see a deadlift variation in there on back day for you, 20 rep deads on Back day, 20 rep squats on leg day.

Those changes + more food and busting a$$ in the gym and you'll start to make progress again.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

ParaManiac said:


> Vitargo is waxy maize starch,one of many effective carb sources.
> 
> Split your routine so you are performing legs and back on seperate days.
> 
> ...


Hello para. I hope you don't mind me asking, but why do you involve both bb rows and db rows in your monday pull workout?? I was under the impression that it works the same muscle (that being the lats). Or is there a benefit from doing both exercises?? Sorry for asking, just a bit confused..


----------



## plym30 (Jul 16, 2008)

just to add to what the guys above have said, I cant advocate a 3 day split enough

I have been training up to 5 days a week (up to 90 minutes) for a few years - under the illusion that frequency was they key - but have gone to a far more intense 3 days split (similar to the one above) which takes about 45 minutes for me. I have noticed some very good gains already and definitely feel more motivated to go all out when I do train

Everyone is different, but has worked well for me since making the change - so give it a try and see if it works for you


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

54und3r5 said:


> Hello para. I hope you don't mind me asking, but why do you involve both bb rows and db rows in your monday pull workout?? I was under the impression that it works the same muscle (that being the lats). Or is there a benefit from doing both exercises?? Sorry for asking, just a bit confused..


Hello mate,the 2 exercises target slightly different areas.

I use an underhand grip for barbell rows which i find contributes to overall back develpopment and is my main mass builder.I use one arm single DB rows more for isolating and stretching the lats.

The routine i posted was what i chose at the time,i very rarely perform the exact same movements 2 sessions in a row as i often train on instinct and introduce/swap different exercises depending on progress or how i feel on the day


----------



## deanoz007 (Jun 2, 2008)

Para i have been using this routine u wrote for me! and iam aching like a bitch after, but as u mentioned u change it up, it made me think should i be doing the same if so what 2 ??


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Dezmyster said:


> When i hit 39 i stopped growing now im 41 i need to know how to build i feel im to old for steroids. What are your thaughts on age.


Really, most people stop growing at around 18, you must be very very tall.

Are you in the Guiness Book of Records:thumbup1:


----------



## Deadliftthis (Dec 8, 2008)

Apart from the diet, you should take serious consideration into changing around your workouts every 5-6 weeks or so. Your body starts to become used to the stress your placing your body with the same routine.

Add in some supersets, drop sets, tri-sets, reduce rest time, lift heavier with lower reps/ higher reps, cheat reps, half reps etc. All these kind of techniques can do wonders for your workouts.


----------

